# WIndows 10 stürzt immer während der Installation ab



## Redbeard81 (17. August 2019)

*WIndows 10 stürzt immer während der Installation ab*

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut. Leider bleibt dieser immer während der Installation hängen.

Prozessor: i9-9900K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Master
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vegeance RGB Pro 4x8 Gb mit 3200MHz
Kühlung: Corsair H115i
Festplatten: Samsung 970 Evo>Plus mit 250 Gb und 1 Tb

Ich habe mir Win 10 neu mit einem USB gekauft. Da auch dieser mal kaputt sein kann, habe ich mir über Microsoft einmal eien USB-Stick und einmal eine CD erstellt. Leider funktioniert dies auch nicht besser. In den meisten fällen bleibt es bei folgendem Bildschirm hängen (Bild 1).

Habe auch schon einen MEMTest gemacht. Dabei ist folgendes Ergebnis herausgekommen (Bild 2-4 ).
Leider kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob es am Speicher oder an der CPU liegt?

Gibt es vielleicht auch ein Tool das ohne Betriebssystem die CPU prüfen kann?

Habe die CPU oder den Arbeitsspeicher im verdacht. Müsste jetzt nur wissen wer den Fehler produziert.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## gekipptesBit (17. August 2019)

*AW: WIndows 10 stürzt immer während der Installation ab*

Erstmal nur mit 2 Ramriegeln auf Ramslot 2+4 verbaut, also A2+B2, dann Windows installieren versuchen. Vorher mal die Settings des Rams mal auf Standardwerte belassen, nicht die vollen 3200MHz.


----------



## Redbeard81 (18. August 2019)

*AW: WIndows 10 stürzt immer während der Installation ab*

Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.
Das Problem hat sich gelöst, es war die BIOS Version.


----------

